# What I have so far...



## James (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

oooooohhhhhhh, NEW TOYS!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

I can't make out what it says on the compressor just after "Garret" What size turbo/compressor?


----------

